# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Çfarë të marrim me vete në maternitet?

## Marya

cfare te fusim ne valixhe se kemi nisur pajen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

hahaha dhe une problem te madh e kisha kete...

I kisha cantat gati mbi nje muaj para dites qe me kishin caktuar per te lindur dhe kjo me doli per mire duke qene se linda me shpejt sec prisnim. 

Ne keto raste sugjerojne qe ti kesh gati dhe ti kesh ne makine cantat, sepse nuk i dihet ku je dhe ka raste kur nuk shkon ne shtepi por direkt ne spital. GJITHSESI, mendoj te gjitha sugjerimet neper revista apo libra _(qe une s'lashe pa lexuar)_ jane pak te egzagjeruara. Kur e them kete, duhet pasur parasysh qe une kam pas udhetuar shpesh dhe si rrjedhoje jam mesuar te paketoj vetem ato qe me duhen. Njoh njerez qe dhe vetem per dy dite larg shtepise marrin nga dy valixhe, dhe kjo pasqyrohet ne menyren si paketojne per ne spital. Asgje e keqe me kete por thjesht duket te kesh parasysh qe te paketosh dhe duke u bazuar tek personaliteti tend, sepse njerzit jane te ndryshem dhe kane nevoja te ndryshme. 

*Lista ne vazhdim eshte cfare sugjeroj te kesh me vete duke u mbeshtetur tek pervoja ime:*

1 fustan te ri per vete per pas lindjes _(kij parasysh qe barku akoma duket disi i madh ato ditet e para)_.4 pale nderesa per vete. Per lart duhet te kesh 'maternity bra ose materinity tank top.Tualetet e tua, duke perfshire deodorant, furce/paste dhembesh, shampoo dhe conditioner dhe nje furce per bashkeshortin. _(shampon e kane dhe ne spital, por une perdor lloj te vecante dhe nganjehere do aromen tende)_.1 fustan nate dhe pandofla. Sa shkon ne spital te veshin me rrobat e spitalit, gjithsesi pas lindjes sikur rriperterihesh kur ben nje dush dhe vesh rrobat e tua te pastra.1 pale rroba per bebin Une kisha marre kater pale me vete sepse nuk vendosja dot por vertet qe kot sa ti terheqesh.Kamerat, telefonet, lap top dhe karikuesit e tyre.Diapers per bebin apo ndonje nevoje igjenike per veten edhe pse zakonisht keto ti japin ne spital. Ato qe kisha marre une me vete sme hyne ne pune, sepse ato te spitalit ishin me te posacme per kete rast. Nq se nuk je e sigurt qe spitali i ka keto gjera, mos harro ti marresh.Kisha bere gati dhe nje fustan tjeter te cilin e vesha rruges per ne spital. Duke qene se une sapo e kuptova qe erdhi momenti, duhet te nisesha, ishte gje e mire qe i kisha gati rrobat te cilat do vishja. _(kam permendur vetem fustane sepse mua ato me duken me te rehatshme dhe linda ne vere, por kuptohet ti do paketosh rrobat qe je vete me rehat)_

Mbi te gjitha paketo humorin  :buzeqeshje:  shijo cdo moment sepse per mendimin tim jane vertet momentet dhe ditet me te bukura te jetes.

----------


## broken_smile

furce per bashkeshortin, e lezetshme kjo  :ngerdheshje: 

mos harroni edhe ndonje loder (nje peluche do ishte e preferueshme) per bebin qe ti beje shoqeri qe ne momentet e para  :buzeqeshje: 

urime mamave te reja te forumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

pershendetje lehona

----------


## Linda5

Me vete mer 

Nderresa te brendshme per veten.
Bizhamat.
Dy pal tuta ,dhe nja dy bluze(qe te rrish sa me lirshem) 
Pandofla,çorape.
Furçen e dhembeve,me gjith pasten e dhembeve.
Kreher,nje buzkuq,nje laps te zi.
Parfum deo, krem per surratin,sapun,shampo.
Telefonin 
Dhe per bebin disa ndrresa.(kremra e pampers,e me the e te thash ,ka spitali)

Dhe kaq...........LOL

Mos mer kot,me mar valixhe 20 kilshe...LOL se per tre dite je prap ne shtepi :buzeqeshje: 

Pse ku je tu shku,me pushime kshtu?????


Marya te uroj nje lindje te kollajte,dhe me nje beb te bukur dhe te shendetshem :Lulja3:

----------


## goldian

marya marys do behesh mama sa mire 
te uroj dhe une nje lindje te lehte dhe sa me shpejt te na kthehesh ne forum

----------


## mia@

Per vete merr vetem shapka, furce dhembesh. Te tjerat i ofron spitali. Ketu nuk te lene te veshesh rroba te tjera. Vetem ato qe te jep spitali. Per femijen, vetem rrobat qe do e nxjerresh.  Gjithcka tjeter ta ofron spitali. Biles ti japin dhe ti marresh me vete po te duash. Kremerat e femijes, pampersa. p.sh.

----------


## Marya

Obobo mi Fiori e paske bere teme me vete :buzeqeshje: 
 na bere me turp mi goc :perqeshje: 

ne kemi edhe 3 muaj kohe, por nganjehere nuk i dihet , po sikur te doje te dale me shpejte sduam ti bejme gjerat ne katastrofe e siper....., por ti pergatisim nga pak sepse jo per gje,  por nuk jane pak
per vete do ja bej si do t'ja bej , por per femijen, ku e di une sa  here duhet nderruar ne dite
 jo biberona, jo body, jo ciorape, doreza, kapuce uuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffff
une ngaqe nuk dija gjeja e pare qe futa ishin dy fustane nje javeshe
thua se ishin fustane per kuklla :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Obobo mi Fiori e paske bere teme me vete
>  na bere me turp mi goc
> 
> ne kemi edhe 3 muaj kohe, por nganjehere nuk i dihet , po sikur te doje te dale me shpejte sduam ti bejme gjerat ne katastrofe e siper....., por ti pergatisim nga pak sepse jo per gje,  por nuk jane pak
> per vete do ja bej si do t'ja bej , por per femijen, ku e di une sa  here duhet nderruar ne dite
>  jo biberona, jo body, jo ciorape, doreza, kapuce uuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffff
> une ngaqe nuk dija gjeja e pare qe futa ishin dy fustane nje javeshe
> thua se ishin fustane per kuklla


Marya nuk vishen foshnjes se posalindur fustane. Merr rroba sa me praktike per femijen. Bluze te hapura qe lidhen vetem me rripa, tuta.

----------


## PINK

Po c'fustane mi Marya? Ato jane te porsalindur, aq te vegjel. 

Mos e bej dhe ti si une, qe shkova bleva nja 3 cope te tilla, dhe pretendoja ti vishte aq i vogel. Nuk jane praktike fare. Imagjino, aq te vegjel, me ato krahet aq fragile, sa i nxjerr nga uji, e te perpiqesh ti veshesh keto.  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa me praktike, nuk i rekomandoj keto, per te porsalindur. lol

kur do ta bejne baby shower ato  ne pune dhe te afermit e tu?  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

-ne rradhe te pare- merr ndonje embelsir apo snack (se mund te te marri urria)
- pece  :perqeshje:  (sadoqe zakonisht i pajisin vete dhomat ata)
- SHAMPON dhe body wash tendin (per kete me vjen me inat qe nuk solla me vete, pasi te spitalit are not good at all
- sigurisht rroba qe te  ndihesh rehat, corape, brek lol etja
-per femijen mos sill diapers se kan vet ata, thjesht sill rroba per te
-sill jastekun tend po qe se ke nje jastek te mire :P
-per vete solla ate jastekun qe te ndihmon te breastfeed the baby, ama nuk me ndihmoj aspak, i really dont like that....
-mos merr ate kremin qe te japin qe te te ndihmoj me carjet apo demtimin qe do te shkakjtoj femija pasi ka breastfed  :perqeshje:  sepse do ta japin vete

good luck hun, kur ke per te shkuar?
ps: merr nje krer gjitheashtu hahah

----------


## Fiori

Gjeja me e rendesishme qe duhet te marresh me vete, eshte stoli i makines per bebin. Pa ate nuk te lene te dalesh nga spitali.




> Ketu nuk te lene te veshesh rroba te tjera.


Pervec momentit te lindjes qe vesha rroben e spitalit, gjithe kohen tjeter kisha fustanet e mia te nates dhe s'ka me mire. _(po une jam pak e 'vecante' me keto gjera )_

Ugh sa qejf jane femijet  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## 2043

> -ne rradhe te pare- merr ndonje embelsir apo snack (se mund te te marri urria)
> - pece  (sadoqe zakonisht i pajisin vete dhomat ata)
> - SHAMPON dhe body wash tendin (per kete me vjen me inat qe nuk solla me vete, pasi te spitalit are not good at all
> - *sigurisht rroba qe te  ndihesh rehat, corape, brek lol etja*
> -per femijen mos sill diapers se kan vet ata, thjesht sill rroba per te
> -sill jastekun tend po qe se ke nje jastek te mire :P
> -per vete solla ate jastekun qe te ndihmon te breastfeed the baby, ama nuk me ndihmoj aspak, i really dont like that....
> -mos merr ate kremin qe te japin qe te te ndihmoj me carjet apo demtimin qe do te shkakjtoj femija pasi ka breastfed  sepse do ta japin vete
> 
> ...


Lol aty edhe te kesh veshur breke, ti heqin.
Si do lindi me breke gruja e huj?  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Lol aty edhe te kesh veshur breke, ti heqin.
> Si do lindi me breke gruja e huj?


pas lindjes nuk rri pa brek o i uruar

----------


## Marya

brodha dyqaneve 
s'dija c'te blije dhe ndiqja femrat qe vinin me karroca ku kishin femije ca javeshe
cfare blenin ato ate  merrja edhe une :buzeqeshje: 
thashe e kane nga eksperienca , dine cfare duhet

tani ti analizoj per cfare sherbejne
dola me dhimbje koke , nje karroce 600 euro
eshte luks te kesh nje femije ne ditet e sotme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> brodha dyqaneve 
> s'dija c'te blije dhe ndiqja femrat qe vinin me karroca ku kishin femije ca javeshe
> cfare blenin ato ate  merrja edhe une
> thashe e kane nga eksperienca , dine cfare duhet
> 
> tani ti analizoj per cfare sherbejne
> dola me dhimbje koke , nje karroce 600 euro
> eshte luks te kesh nje femije ne ditet e sotme


eshte minimumi nje femije
duhet te nxitosh se je shume vone per tjetrin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> pas lindjes nuk rri pa brek o i uruar


ahahahahaha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Colomba

> cfare te fusim ne valixhe se kemi nisur pajen


Pershendetje Marya,dhe urime per eventin e mrekullueshem.
Une prej disa muajsh jam ne repartin e maternitetit,ku ndihmoj nenat e reja te kujdesen per te porsalindurit dhe ju jap informacionin e duhur mbi kujdesin per ta.
Nuk e di ne vende te tjera por ne Itali qendrimi ne spital i nenave qe bejne lindje natyrale eshte 3-4 dite ,kurse i nenave qe kryejne operacion cezar 5 dite.Il corredo (paja si themi ne) eshte i perbere...
Per nenen duhen 3-4 kemisha gjumi me fibra natyrale te hapura ne pjesen e perparme te tyre per te mundesuar dhenien e qumshtit.
Robdishan per ta veshur siper kemishesh kur duhet te levizim nga krevati,
Shapka te rehatshme,
Rexhipeta te posacme per dhenie gjiri,
Te mbathura nje perdorimshe (rjete) ose pambuku,disa nderrime.
Si dhe efektet personale.(parfumi nuk eshte i keshillueshem).

Per te porsalindurin ne muajt e dimrit nevojiten 4-5 nderime te pregatirura ne qese plasmasi me emrin te shenuar siper,te cilat ju dorezohen infermiereve c'do mengjes per nderrimin e femijes.
Nje nderrim perbehet nga : nje body ose kanotiere siper lekures leshi dhe pambuku me menge te shkurtera.
nje tutine(paliceta) me kembeza.
Gjithashtu nevojitet nje kapuc leshi  dhe nje mbulese per kulen.

----------


## mia@

> Gjeja me e rendesishme qe duhet te marresh me vete, eshte stoli i makines per bebin. Pa ate nuk te lene te dalesh nga spitali.
> 
> 
> 
> Pervec momentit te lindjes qe vesha rroben e spitalit, gjithe kohen tjeter kisha fustanet e mia te nates dhe s'ka me mire. _(po une jam pak e 'vecante' me keto gjera_ 
> 
> Ugh sa qejf jane femijet


Fiori, po i them qe te mos harxhoje leke kot ne veshje qe mbase nuk do i veshi me. Une fustanet e gjumit si mbaj dot te gjata. Ato dy qe bleva i hodha poshte.  :ngerdheshje:  Sa fustane bleve ti? Atje te kisha nja 8 fustane s'do ishte keq, se dihet qe mund te kesh nevoje te nderrohesh me shume se nje here ne dite. Dhe ditene pare pas lindjes nuk i keshilloj te veshi fustanet e saj. Vetem te kesh nje njeri afer te veshi te zhveshi.

Boll te harxhon femija. Vetem me pampersa, qumesht e biberona, s'ja del dot.

Une do i keshilloja qe pas lindjes kur te vej ne shtepi te vishet me pizhama te plota dhe jo fustane. Kur mendoj ethet e lehonise qe me zinin ne mes te dites, e nates, me dridhet mishi dhe sot. 
Femijet jane qejf por dhe shume mund e lodhje, sakrifica per nenat e reja sidomos muajt e pare., ose me mire te themi vitet e para, sidomos per ato si puna ime qe nuk kane asnje te aferm prane. 
Kam nje shoqe qe sapo ka lindur dhe vetem qane e shkreta aq shume po e mundon femija. Pa gjume tere naten, dhe e keqja eshte se as nuk do te pije.  :i ngrysur: 
Mos u tremb Marya, se femijet nuk jane njesoj. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

> Kam nje shoqe qe sapo ka lindur dhe vetem qane e shkreta aq shume po e mundon femija. Pa gjume tere naten, dhe e keqja eshte se as nuk do te pije. 
> Mos u tremb Marya, se femijet nuk jane njesoj.


Ah c'paske qene  :perqeshje:  _(Me kujtove per nje teme tjeter...)_

Ne spital qendrova tre dite gjithsej dhe vetem dy dite vesha ato timet, diten e pare linda, vesha te spitalit. Une ne fakt s'mbaj fare fustane nate zakonisht, po ato dite fustanet e shkurtra te nates ishin te nevojshme dhe praktike. 

Por, e kam thene dhe me lart, njerzit jane te ndryshem. Ne mos fustane, bizhama, ne mos bizhama cfare te kete ajo rehat, thjesht nq se je tipi qe do gjerat e tua, atehere mendo te marresh me vete dhe dicka qe je rehat dhe te ben te ndihesh si femer ato dite.

----------

